# Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?​*
Grundeln sind Fische, die nicht übermäßig beliebt sind. 

Wo sie aber vorkommen, schiessen sich früher oder später aber Räuber drauf ein.

Dennoch spaltet die Grundel hier auch die Angler.

Die einen sagen, guter, fängiger Köfi - die anderen meinen, Grundel fängt nix.

Kein Wunder, dass die Frage dann auch bei uns diskutiert wird:
Grundeln als Köderfisch

Und da kommt wie "ausm Nix" eine interessante Anmerkung  vom Anglerboard-User Bimmelrudi:
*Es kommt auch auf die Anköderung an!!!*

*Er trennt den Kopf ab und fängt damit viel mehr als vorher mit ganzen Grundeln.*

Eine Theorie hat er auch gleich dazu - und diese ist in meinen Augen ein eigenes Thema wert, weswegen es nun dieses hier gibt, ob kopflose Grundeln besser Köfis sind:


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da geht sicher was auf Grundel, so häufig wie die im Rhein vorkommen.
> 
> Bei uns am MLK hab ich zb die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Grundeln schon gern genommen werden, die Präsentation aber nicht ganz unwichtig dabei ist, ob es nen Biss gibt odet nichts passiert.
> 
> ...



Was meint ihr? 
Stichhaltig?
Werdet ihrs versuchen?

Ich habs mit jedenfalls selber für näxtes Jahr mal vorgenommen, mit kopflosen Grundeln zu angeln!

Vielleicht ist ja was dran an Bimmelrudis Theorie!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## schuppensammler (2. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

bei mir gibt's sowas nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Grundeln oder kopflos??
;-))))


----------



## schuppensammler (2. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Grundeln natürlich, ansonsten bin ich doch für jeden Unfug zu haben


----------



## Stumbe (2. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Mich würde bei der ganzen Sache noch die genaue Anköderung interressieren. Pose oder auf Grund? Und wie den Köder perfekt anbieten, nur einfach am Einzelhaken?

Grüße Stumbe


----------



## schuppensammler (2. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

ob das auch bei anderen Fischen funktioniert? Kaulbarsche oder so?


----------



## Zander70 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Ich habe schon beide Methoden ausprobiert und mein Fazit: 
*Kleine Grundel normal* auf Grund angeboten = Bisse und auch Aale, gute Runs auf der Posenmontage gab es auch schon, nur leider nicht verwandeln können.

*Grundel ohne Kopf *blieb bei mir erfolglos. Ich habe aber gehört, dass dieses am Rhein gut laufen soll.

Ich muss dazu sagen, ich verwende / verwendete Grundeln bisher selten als Köder, aber das andere Köfis erfolgreicher sind, bezweifel ich mittlerweile.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Spannend - gerade andersrum..


----------



## Zander70 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Noch ein Nachtrag zur Anköderung.
Ich habe für die Grundmontage größere Aal oder Wurmhaken verwendet, für die Posenmontage jedoch Ryderhaken. Bei beiden Montagen werden die Grundeln wie gewohnt leicht angeritzt.

Ich denke es ist aber auch gewässerabhängig, ob und wie auf Grundel was geht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*



Stumbe schrieb:


> Mich würde bei der ganzen Sache noch die genaue Anköderung interressieren. Pose oder auf Grund? Und wie den Köder perfekt anbieten, nur einfach am Einzelhaken?
> 
> Grüße Stumbe



Habe hier am MLK verschiedene Methoden durch damit.
Aufgezogen (Haken schaut am Schnitt raus), Schwanzköderung...sowohl an Pose wie auch Grundmontage.
Habe da keine größeren Unterschiede der Bisse feststellen können.
Mit Pose war es allerdings hier immer erforderlich etwa 20-50cm oberhalb der Steine zu fischen (sehr genaues Loten notwendig). Ansonsten verschwindet der Haken schnell in den Steinen und man verliert sein Material....unschön.

Ich benutze allerdings lieber ne reine Grundmontage, da mit Posenmontage am MLK durch den Sog etwas nervig werden kann, wenns alle paar Minuten nen Schnurbogen durch den Sog entstehen lässt und damit deine Posen dauernd abtauchen.
In der Regel geht das hier so etwa bis 22Uhr, manche Tage auch mal bis Mitternacht.
Die Köder werden dabei nicht verdriftet (benutze meist 8g-10g Posen), nur die Bisserkennung wird halt sehr erschwert.
Daher greife ich am MLK lieber zum 35-50g Tiroler, ohne Boom oder irgendein Firlefanz,ganz simpel mit banalem Einhängerwirbel auf der Schnur.
Habe auch einige Zeit gebraucht, das ideale Blei fürn Kanal zu finden. Letztlich haben sich Tiroler zwar nicht als "ultimativ" herausgestellt, aber doch deutlich besser wie jede andere Bleiform.
Denn der große Vorteil des Tiroler im Kanal mit all den dicken Schlackesteinen die wir hier bei uns im kompletten Kanalbett haben, ist halt dieser banale Gummischlauch.
Rutscht das Blei mal in eine Ritze, kriegt man es eigentlich immer wieder raus durch den flexiblen Schlauch.

Das einzige was außerhalb des Bleies für nen Hänger sorgen kann, ist der Haken..und das sogar recht häufig.
Ich gehe sogar mittlerweile davon aus, das quasi 99% meiner Hänger die ich bisher mit Tiroler im Kanal hatte, jeweils immer der Haken durch den Sog in Steinritzen driftete und damit unlösbar festsaß.
Und fast immer riß dabei dann der Knoten am Wirbel, der Hauptschnur mit Vorfach verbindet...die Folge ist, das Vorfach hängt, das Blei rutscht frei runter und ich kurbel ne leere Schnur ein.
Ich habe längere Zeit damit experimentiert, dieses Problem einigermaßen in den Griff zu bekommen.
Ein Blei verliert man schonmal, bloß wenns gleich 3-4 pro Ansitz sind, sorgt das nur für Frust..jedenfalls bei mir.

Die erste Idee war natürlich den Haken möglichst von den Steinen fernzuhalten.
Also Grundel aufpoppen...direkt wirds nix,der Koft ist ab. :q
Blieb also nur das Vorfach über, entweder mit Styroporkugeln oder Korkkugeln.
Klappt auch beides sehr gut, man sollte im Nahwasser aber schauen, daß die Grundel nur schwebt und nicht zu hoch kommt, quasi dann senkrecht über dem Blei steht.

Da mir das aber immer zuviel Frickelei war und ich einfach nur angeln wollte, bin ich einen anderen Weg gegangen, der m.M. hier auch sehr gut funktioniert.
Ich habe nach und nach mit immer kürzeren Vorfächern probiert, bis ich sogut wie keine Hänger mehr hatte, selbst bei ordentlich Schiffsverkehr und dementsprechenden Sog nicht.
Stehengeblieben bin ich dann bei 25-30cm maximaler Vorfachlänge.
Ich hab hin und wieder auch jetzt noch nen Hänger, aber doch deutlich weniger wie vorher.
Hab dieses Jahr jedenfalls noch keine Montage durch nen Hänger verloren, letztes Jahr waren es....eindeutig zuviel.

Ein weiteres Detail was ich beim Vorfach geändert habe ist das Material dessen. Vorher hab ich eigentlich immer ordentlich kräftige Mono (0,32-0,35) genommen.
Mittlerweile verwende ich aber nur noch Stahl oder auch Leadcore aus dem Karpfenbereich (30-40lbs).
Die Zander hier sind nicht zimperlich, stören sich überhaupt nicht am Stahl, auch tagsüber nicht.

Zur Bisserkennung nehme ich meine Pieper inkl. swinger mit verstellbarem Gewicht...kann man damit recht gut anpassen das es nicht dauernd piept wegen dem Sog.
Haken nehme ich größere Öhrhaken vom netten Chinamann (15er Größe...die haben ne etwas andere Einteilung wie bei uns), die sind echt super für nichtmal nen Zehner per 500Stk.


----------



## Deep Down (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Top Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## Surf (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Ohne Kopf.  Kein Plan warum aber am Rhein klappt das für mich besser. Hab den Eindruck dass der Zander den dann einfacher ins Maul drehen kann.  Aber vielleicht signalisiert das auch ganz deutlich tote und einfachere Beute, die bedenkenlos eingesammelt werden kann.

Morgen  starten meine ersten Versuche mit Grundel am Kanal,  mal sehen ob ich nen Unterschied merke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Danke an Bimmelrudi für die nochmals ausführlichere Beschreibung und Erfahrungsbericht!!

Absolut klasse von Dir!

Ich check das näxtes Jahr, und wenns funzt mach ich mal Truhe voll mit kopflosen Grundeln als Köfi..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Keine Ursache.
Werde diesen Winter auch mal mit Grundeln auf Quappe in der Ohre probieren.
Die Ohre mündet nicht weit entfernt von meinen Quappenstellen in die Elbe, die Quappen ziehen zum Laichen die Elbe stromauf und dann auch in die Ohre.

Da bin ich echt gespannt drauf im Spätherbst/Frühwinter.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Insofern spannend, weil man Grundeln im Winter ja kaum kriegt (Winterschlaf?) - spannend, ob da dann Quappen drauf beissen..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Die Grundeln werd ich mir schon vorher auf Eis legen.
Hab halt immer mal wiedet Berichte gelesen, daß der beste Freßfeind der Grundel wohl die Quappe wäre.
Von den großen Seen der USA gibt es darüber ne interessante Studie.

Möchte es halt einfach mal probieren, ob da vielleicht nen Funken Wahrheit generell drinsteckt.
Elbe, Ohre und auch der MLK beherbergen Quappen. Grundeln sind im MLK & Elbe, Ohre mündet in Elbe. Die Ohre ist auch mit Wollis bevölkert, würde mich wenig wundern, wenns auch Grundeln da rein zieht..zumindest bis zum 1.Wehr.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Guter Plan!!


----------



## Slick (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Von gestern.
Grundel ohne Kopf aufgezogen aus dem Main.






Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> [...]
> Das einzige was außerhalb des Bleies für nen Hänger sorgen kann, ist der Haken..und das sogar recht häufig.
> Ich gehe sogar mittlerweile davon aus, das quasi 99% meiner Hänger die  ich bisher mit Tiroler im Kanal hatte, jeweils immer der Haken durch den  Sog in Steinritzen driftete und damit unlösbar festsaß.
> Und fast immer riß dabei dann der Knoten am Wirbel, der Hauptschnur mit  Vorfach verbindet...die Folge ist, das Vorfach hängt, das Blei rutscht  frei runter und ich kurbel ne leere Schnur ein.
> ...


Pack mal zwischen dein Blei und deinen Wirbel nen  Stopper oder ein kleines Klemmblei - so sollteste wenigstens dein Blei  retten können wenn wirklich der Haken nur festsitzt.

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich noch nie eine geköpfte Grundel im Rhein gebadet hab. Was ich allerdings schon meine ist, dass Lauben oder Rotaugen besser fangen als Grundeln. So wars jedenfalls in den letzten 3-4 Jahren bei mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Dann köpf mal - vielleicht fangen dann Grundeln besser;-)


----------



## daci7 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann köpf mal - vielleicht fangen dann Grundeln besser;-)


Ich komm dieses Jahr nimmer annen Rhein ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Pech ;-))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Oder mal da auslegen, wo sich die grundeln tummeln.

Hier ein paar Bilder meiner Montage und Anköderung.. halt sehr einfach gehalten.

Das letzte Bild zeigt 2 unterschiedliche Tiroler, das mit dem breiteren Blei wäre dann das schlechtere. Tiroler ist halt auch nicht gleich Tiroler
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Ich angel mit Dropshot Bleien und mit einem Ruck schnell hochgepumpt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Super, wird ja immer besser - nu mit Bilder. 
DANKE


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Mein alter Herr vor ca. 15min nen schönen Biss gehabt, leider hat er wieder losgelassen[emoji25] 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

der alte Herr hat losgelassen oder der Fisch?
;-))))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Der Zander)))

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lute (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Zuerst mal ist die annahme falsch, dass tote grundeln heller werden als lebende. Unter wasser werden diese deutlich dunkler.
[youtube1]z7e17Dxv6As[/youtube1]

wie man in dem und anderen videos von mir sehen kann, wirken lebende grundeln fast durchsichtig, perfekt der trübung und der farbe vom grund angepasst. Die toten hingegen sind sehr gut sichtbar.

ich benutze meine grundeln immer im ganzen und fange damit sehr gut zander, wobei ich davon ausgehen, dass es vollkommen egal ist, ob die grundel mit oder ohne kopf angeboten wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

ha, ein Ganzkörperangler!!
Super und danke fürs Video!


----------



## Slick (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

@Lute

Angelst du mit Auftriebskörpern?


Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

ich monier mal wieder die verwirrende sprache, weil 
"grundel ohne kopf" ist eigentlich
das schwanzstück bzw. 'halber fisch'.

sowas hat bei mir, ob fluß oder meer, immer mehr ansprache gefunden als der ganze fisch.

jetzt warte ich auf den nächsten, der grundelfischfetzen powert.


----------



## lute (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Nicht immer, wenn ich mit water wolf und seitenarm-montage arbeite in der regel schon. In dem video z.b. wurde den grundeln styrodur ins maul und waidloch gestopft.


----------



## Slick (3. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Danke,muss ich auch mal probieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*



lute schrieb:


> Zuerst mal ist die annahme falsch, dass tote grundeln heller werden als lebende.



Ist keine Annahme, sondern Realität.
Tausendfach in meinem Fischeimer beobachtet.


----------



## lute (6. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

In deinem eimer vielleicht, im wasser definitiv nicht. Es ist im Video doch sehr gut zu sehen, dass die toten grundeln wesentlich besser sichtbar bzw. Dunkler sind als die lebenden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Mit den Grundeln aus meinem Eimer fische ich aber

Kannst dir ja mal nen Männchen fangen, welches grad Laichfärbung hat....tiefschwarz.
Klimper das Ding mal ne halbe Stunde durchs Wasser und wundere dich wie bleich die danach ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Die Frage ist ja auch, wie nimmt die Kamera das war, wie das Fischauge, wie das menschliche Auge..

Fische nehmen ja auch teilweise UV-Bereich wahr, womit wir wie Kameras (es sei denn spezielle UV-Kameras) so unser Schwierigkeiten haben..

Wenn Rudi erzählt, dass es bei ihm im Gewässer signifikanten Unterschied macht, glaub ich.

Ob es dann Färbung ist KANN sein, andere Gründe sind auch möglich.

Wie heissts so schön:
Wer fangt, hat recht!


----------



## lute (6. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Das die Grundeln im Eimer heller werden heißt aber nicht, dass sie unter Wasser schlechter sichtbar sind, im gegenteil. Generell heben sich tote grundeln von den lebenden ab, da sie ihre Färbung nicht mehr der Umgebung anpassen. Somit halte ich die Farbtheorie für quatsch. Schon wahrscheinlicher scheint mir die theorie, dass diese von den zandern noch besser als leichte beute oder aas erkannt werden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*



lute schrieb:


> Das die Grundeln im Eimer heller werden heißt aber nicht, dass sie unter Wasser schlechter sichtbar sind



Hab ich auch nie behauptet.
Ich habe lediglich angemerkt, daß tote Grundeln ihre Pigmentierung verlieren, damit heller werden und die Farbgebung an die eines Kaulbarsches erinnert.
Ob das nun die Räuber mehr anspricht, ist nur eine Vermutung.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger ist in meinem Post zu lesen.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn eine Grundel tot ist, verliert die Haut recht zügig ihre dunkle  Pigmentfarbe, der Fisch wird sehr hell und ähnelt farblich sehr einem  Kaulbarsch. Gut möglich das dies für Räuber interessanter ist wie ne  frische dunkelfarbene.
> Bei großen Quappen kann man ähnliches beobachten, die verlieren auch schnell die Pigmente und werden schnell hell.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Also ich habe leider noch keine Grundelködererfahrungen.

Aber das erinnert mich erstmal an die Sache mit dem Fetzenköder. Da war auch ein Zusammenhang mit Kanal und Schifffahrt erkennbar, d.h. auf zerfetzte Fische trainierte Zander. 

Außerdem wissen die aus eigener Erfahrung bestimmt auch, dass Filet oder eben Fetzen oder Restrumpf nicht mehr wegschwimmt und leckerer :q und bekömmlicher ist als das gesamte Gerümpel. Also leichtere Kost und mehr mampfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Faule Räuber:
Mit wenige Aufwand mehr Filet - auch interessante Theorie!!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Mir stellst sich gerade die Frage, wo angelst Du?
 Vielleicht hinter einer Turbine wo die Fische geschreddert wieder rauskommen und die Raubfische dies somit gewohnt sind. 
 Wurden/werden die kopflosen Grundeln deiner Meinung nach nur von den Zandern besser/vermehrt aufgenommen oder auch von anderen Raubfischen?


----------



## Bener (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Ich hatte am Samstag gegen 18:00 am Rhein, Buhnenkopf, einen sehr schönen Aal (80cm+) auf kopflose Grundel am Haken. Leider ist das Vorfach gerissen...

Aber zumindest können wir festhalten: Auch Aal, nicht nur Zander, mögen Geköpfte.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Wird wohl an den Duftstoffen liegen die austreten. Mit dem Kopf an sich hat das, zumindest kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen, wenig bis nichts zu tun.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Ich habe mal Videos gesehen, wo Hechte Fische attackieren und diese Aufrund der Heftigkeit zerteilten. War glaub ich nen Rotauge, da ist eine Hälfte einfach zu Grunde gesunken. 

Wenn das jetzt öfter vorkommt, sind die Räuber doch dran gewöhnt, die Abfälle einzusammeln. Das Prinzip wenig Energie für die Jagd aufzubringen ist ja nichts neues. 

Fischfetzen sind doch nichts anderes ?


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Ich lasse den Kopf dran. Grad bei den Grundeln ist der ja sehr robust und der Köderfisch somit sehr viel haltbarer, als bei einer doch recht smarten Laube.

Allerdings bin ich dazu übergegangen, deutlich größere Haken zu benutzen, als das bisher so üblich war. Angeregt haben mich da Videos aus den USA, wo man ja bezüglich der Hakengröße so gar keine Hemmungen zu haben scheint. Und die Kollegen von drüben liegen nicht falsch!

Damit diese Haken auch schön freistehende Hakenspitzen haben, setzte ich noch auf Köderstopper auf dem Haken. Einfache Plättchen von Fahrradschlauch, gestanzt mit einem Bürolocher.

Für die übliche Grundel gerne den hier in 2/0 https://www.strassenangler.de/coole...-fuer-hardbaits-von-gamakatsu-ls-3424f/a-288/
oder halt für größere Köderfisch entsprechend noch größere Haken in dieser Form.


----------



## hecht99 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Videos gesehen, wo Hechte Fische attackieren und diese Aufrund der Heftigkeit zerteilten. War glaub ich nen Rotauge, da ist eine Hälfte einfach zu Grunde gesunken.
> 
> Wenn das jetzt öfter vorkommt, sind die Räuber doch dran gewöhnt, die Abfälle einzusammeln. Das Prinzip wenig Energie für die Jagd aufzubringen ist ja nichts neues.
> 
> Fischfetzen sind doch nichts anderes ?



Das hab ich schon des Öfteren gesehen und auch schon ein halbiertes Rotauge an der Matchrute gefangen. Auch viele fischfressende Tiere an und im Wasser lassen Fischstücke fallen, z. B. streitende Möwen, durchgebissene Fische von Kormoranen wenn diese mal zu viel Kraft im Schnabel hatten; Otter, Ringelnattern drehen die Köpfe von den Fischen, zerzwickte Fische von Krebsen ...

Ich bin überzeugt, dass gerade Zander diese Nahrungsquelle für sich entdeckt haben.


----------



## Veterano1906 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Ich werde mal bei den nächsten Ansitzen die "geköpfte Methode" ausprobieren und dann berichten.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon des Öfteren gesehen und auch schon ein halbiertes Rotauge an der Matchrute gefangen. Auch viele fischfressende Tiere an und im Wasser lassen Fischstücke fallen, z. B. streitende Möwen, durchgebissene Fische von Kormoranen wenn diese mal zu viel Kraft im Schnabel hatten; Otter, Ringelnattern drehen die Köpfe von den Fischen, zerzwickte Fische von Krebsen ...
> 
> Ich bin überzeugt, dass gerade Zander diese Nahrungsquelle für sich entdeckt haben.



Siehste, an Möwen, Kormorane etc., hatte ich bei diesem Zusammenhang noch gar nicht gedacht. Im Endeffekt ist ja ein fetzten genau diese Imitation.


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Geschöpfe, die sich solche Gratis-Happen entgehen lassen, wären auch sicher schon längst ausgestorben. Für Dummköpfe hat die Natur keinen Platz vorgesehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*



Bener schrieb:


> Aber zumindest können wir festhalten: Auch Aal, nicht nur Zander, mögen Geköpfte.



Anfang August hatte ich diesen Kameraden auf ne Geköpfte
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4699897&postcount=7094


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Wer fängt hat recht - dicker Brocken, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Tiefenentspannt (15. September 2017)

*AW: Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?*

Grundel auf Zander geht gut.
Ich würde aber empfehlen denen etwas Auftrieb zu geben beim Grundangeln, da die meisten Grundelarten keine Schwimmblase haben.
Bei der "durch's Gehirnanköderung zieh ich mir 1-2 Korkoliven auf ein Haar am Haken und stopf das denen ins Maul. 
Beim Aal funzt da eher die geköpfte Variante.
Barsche auch geköpft. Aber die hab ich da eher an der Posenmontage knapp über Grund driftend. Barsche mögen halt gern Bewegung. 
Serviere ich die geköpfte auf Grund, ziehe ich die mit der Ködernagel auf, sodass der Haken an vorderen Ende rausschaut. Vorher wieder eine Korkolive aufs Vorfach bis an den Haken, die in der Bauchhöhle beim Aufziehen verschwindet.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juni 2020)

Ich grab hier mal aus ^^

mit welcher Hakenmontage präsentiert ihr denn die Grundeln?

*Mit Kopf* - Haken aus dem Maul raus oder Drilling an der vorderen Seite?
*Ohne Kopf* - ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2020)

auch die Beiträge gelesen in dem Thread?
Wie ich es mache steht alles hier drin inkl. Bebilderung.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juni 2020)

Mist ^^

PS: Bindest du das Vorfach nochmal um den Schwanzteil bei der Grundel? Ich werd nicht so ganz aus der Montage schlau


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2020)

Ist ne ganz einfach Grundmontage mit Durchlaufblei.
Ich zieh bei Köderfischen generell immer eine Schlaufe um das Schwanzende, damit sich der Fisch beim Auswerfen nicht krümmt. Die Last beim Wurf geht so nur auf das Schwanzende wo die Schlaufe ist, anstatt auf die komplette Schnur bis zum Haken,.
Die Schlaufe löst sich beim Biss von selbst und hinterlässt auch keinen Knoten.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juni 2020)

Heißt du führst die Hakennadel mit Vorfach am Schwanzende raus und tust da nochmal ne Schlaufe um den Schwanz legen?

Ich hab außerdem öfters das Problem, dass nach max 1-2 Würfen die Haken recht lose und schwabbelig in der Grundel steckten....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2020)

Richtig...Ködernadel vorne rein und hinten wieder raus..Schlaufe um die Schwanzwurzel und fertig.
Da schwabbelt nix rum und sitzt sicher. Die Ködernadel fahre ich dabei recht nah an der Wirbelsäule entlang.

Auch mehrfache Würfe machen dem Ganzen nix aus.


----------



## Papamopps (4. Juni 2020)

Interessantes Thema.
Habe durch Zufall/bewusst beim Feedern am Abend auf Aalhaken gewechselt und Grundeln vom vorherigen Feedern angeboten. 
Hat mir 3x Zander gebracht an verschiedenen Tagen. 

Werde es jetzt aber auch mal Kopflos versuchen. 

Danke.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

Interessant.

Welche Größe waren die Haken?


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Juni 2020)

Zum Thema,

ich habe jahre lang immer eine von zwei Ruten mit Grundel als Köfi angeboten.
Gefangen habe damit nie auch nur irgendwas...die Fische bissen immer auf die Rute mit Weissfisch als Köfi.

Erst als ich letztes Jahr anfing die Köpfe anzuschneiden, fing ich Zander - und zwar einige.

Danke nochmal @Bimmelrudi


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

Kann mir so richtig schön den offiziellen Zander-Köfi Hit für den Sommer 2020 vorstellen mit Helen Fischer:

*Kopflos durch die Nacht*


----------



## Papamopps (5. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Interessant.
> 
> Welche Größe waren die Haken?


Aalhaken glaube 4er.


----------

